# DiMarzio alternative to Suhr SSH+ and SSV?



## thisismrfrenzy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I hope you can help me, because I know this is the right place to ask haha. Do you know any good DiMarzio alternatives that resemble the SSH+ and the SSV made by Suhr? I really dig those pickups but I also love DiMarzio, and they're cheaper too. Help me out !


----------



## Promit (Apr 28, 2014)

I think the SSH+/SSV set is essentially the same idea as Duncan's 59/JB, if that helps. Maybe PAF 36th in the neck and Super Distortion bridge?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2014)

The SD won't sound anything like a JB. The SD has TONS of low end, while the JB is quite the opposite. The AT-1 is supposed to be DiMarzio's JB, but with a slightly rolled-off high end and a fuller low end.


----------



## Legion (Apr 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The AT-1 is supposed to be DiMarzio's JB, but with a slightly rolled-off high end and a fuller low end.




I was told the AT1 is a tweaked Tone Zone?
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably is a tweaked Tone Zone, but supposedly Andy Timmons based it on a Duncan JB, since he's a big fan of it.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Apr 29, 2014)

The AT-1 is based on a JB to clear things up. Could we please return to the quest of finding the matching pups?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2014)

From what I've heard, the SSH+ is like a less-harsh JB, which the AT-1 is.

The 36th Anniversary PAF is possibly similar to the SSV.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting suggestion, thanks. But I see that the AT-1 is a mid output pickup, while the SSH+ is mentioned as a medium-high output pickup. I really don't know what to do


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 29, 2014)

The SSH+ is definitely less harsh than the JB. I wouldn't really compare them to be honest. I have found JBs to be shrill, whereas the SSH+ is a lot smoother and middy. I don't know what that translates to in Dimarzio though, sorry.

I wouldn't be too hung up over medium versus medium-high output either. That's an arbitrary distinction made by each manufacturer.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, after some research on the Internetz based on your suggestions, the AT-1 and SSH+ seem pretty "related", even the specs kinda match : Alnico V and 16.5K&#937; -AT-1 / 17K&#937; -SSH+.
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2014)

Did you decide on the SSV sound-alike? People describe it as a slightly higher-output PAF, so if you don't mind going outside DiMarzio, maybe check out the Duncan Custom 5 or Custom Custom?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 29, 2014)

I have those pickups in one of my Moderns and I don't think they sound like any of the pickups mentioned here, some of which I have in other guitars. The 36th PAF is way far off. Its rather restrained while the Suhr is pretty hot and smooth. I'd definitely say its worth saving a little extra cash and going for the Suhr pickups.


----------

